

GeeksPhone plans high end Revolution - reirob
http://asia.cnet.com/firefox-os-fan-geeksphone-plans-high-end-revolution-62223044.htm

======
reirob
Interestingly this article is NOT saying that GeeksPhone gave up the
production of the Peak+

This has been reported yesterday by heise.de, a German news company (in
German): [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Geeksphone-Firefox-
Ha...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Geeksphone-Firefox-Handy-Peak-
erscheint-nicht-2057290.html)

